# Upcoming shows near Memphis, TN?



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My sister just moved across the country to Memphis, TN. If possible I would like to plan a visit around attending a show. If anyone knows of anything coming up please let me know. Would love to meet some fellow forum members and dogs if I get the chance.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ABKC show or UKC, ADBA?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My next TN show is September 8 in Portland, TN. It isn't close to Memphis though, it is almost to Bowling-Green, Kentucky.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> ABKC show or UKC, ADBA?


Yes...honestly I've never been to a show, I am open to going to any of the three.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

We have an apa show in oak ridge, tn coming up


----------



## Ignotus (Aug 15, 2012)

Portland, Tennessee is about four hours away from Memphis. The Grandslam Bully Bash 3 is four ABKC shows along with one fun show, which I'm assuming is hosted by the Bluegrass Bully Association. It's ten dollars a person at the gate. It is a benefit for the local little league.

As for ADBA shows, you could Google 'ADBSI Sanctioned Show Calender'. You might find one that's at least along the way to Memphis.


----------

